# red belly



## reefercheeferxz (Jan 8, 2007)

hey one of my red bellys got his hole lip riped off today. lookz so cool and mean you can see all those white teeth ! dose anyone know if the lip will grow back over the teeth or will it just stay like that ?


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

im sure it will grow back but i could be wrong


----------



## reefercheeferxz (Jan 8, 2007)

geo20 said:


> im sure it will grow back but i could be wrong


well i kinda hope that it dosen't because it looks so nice without it but dose anyone know for sure if it dose or not


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

One of my reds had part of his bottom lip tore off a few months
ago, and today you cant even notice it. It grew back pretty quick,
but yeah, looked mean as hell with his teeth showin'. My reds have 
a thing about fighting over which one gets to swim in front of the 
powerhead. Usually they dont leave marks, but, they're piranhas,...


----------



## jestergraphics (May 29, 2007)

It'll grow back this was how one of my terns looked after being hammered with fungus, I took care of the fungus then kept some salt in the water and upped his water temp and in a couple weeks there was dramatic regrowth. Changed water more often than normal as well.


----------



## kona69 (Apr 13, 2007)

\75g 2 red bellies 4 caribes 1 (purple phase) Serrasalmus Sanchezi

you have a sanchezi in with ur rbp's?


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

jestergraphics said:


> It'll grow back this was how one of my terns looked after being hammered with fungus, I took care of the fungus then kept some salt in the water and upped his water temp and in a couple weeks there was dramatic regrowth. Changed water more often than normal as well.


some nasty teeth there dude


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

yes, it will grow back. it will be a nasty scar, but it grows back. i had the same thing happen.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

alot of people cut the lips on thier paranhas to make them look more aggressive, but they always grow back and to be homnest its damn cruel to cut thier lips


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

MonkeyBum said:


> alot of people cut the lips on thier paranhas to make them look more aggressive, but they always grow back and to be homnest its damn cruel to cut thier lips


when my reds reached about 6" this guy i knew asked me when i was going to cut their lips off. when i told him iwasn't he thought that i didn't know what i was doing and said that they dont feel it. he said to take a pair of nail clippers and take both top and bottom tlips off. what a retard eh?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Piranhas heal fast, just like jester stated, add salt and high up your temp he'll be fine in no time...


----------

